

Is Intelligence in the Genes? - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/blogs/percolator/is-intelligence-in-the-genes/28096

======
tokenadult
_It's rather obvious that articles authors of articles like this still walk on
eggshells._

The author is a mainstream author on the subject, and he is sharing
conclusions (that the effort to find large-effect genes on IQ has been
unsuccessful) that are widely known in the behavioral genetics community. I am
in a Facebook private group with most of the leading behavioral genetics
researchers, having met quite a few in person at my alma mater, where I
regularly attend the weekly behavioral genetics seminar,

<http://www.psych.umn.edu/courses/fall10/psy8935/default.htm>

and their reaction to the new article by Christopher Chabris and his co-
authors is that the article simply shares the last several years of well known
findings to a broader audience of psychologists. Alas, members of the general
public are years behind the professional research, and often turn to blog
posts or old popular books to obtain superseded "information" on this subject.
A good source for current information is the listing of articles by Eric
Turkheimer on this personal website,

<http://people.virginia.edu/~ent3c/vita1_turkheimer.htm>

which includes several highly readable review articles that summarize the
current research results.

------
skeptical
Good to see people getting into dangerous (read 'political incorrect')
discussions. But we still have a long way to go. It's rather obvious that
articles authors of articles like this still walk on eggshells.

